# Dry Beaver $6.50 lb.



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

Roger 231-258-2677


----------



## magnumhntr (Aug 18, 2003)

Long time listener ~ first time caller. Never knew dry beavers had any value, much less someone would have the audacity to try and charge someone to take it off their hands... wonders never cease ;-)


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

That is something I have never heard of.

They are no longer bought by their size?


----------



## Chriss83 (Sep 18, 2021)

Ok. So I can bring you 3 50lb beavs and your giving me 925$ I have 23 I'll come to you.


----------



## Superhik (Jan 9, 2018)

furandhides said:


> Roger 231-258-2677


What does this even mean?


Sent from my iPad using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Chriss83 (Sep 18, 2021)

Last time my buyer said this it was for in the round but dry beavers. So guess we will see if he honors it


----------



## SJC (Sep 3, 2002)

Jeeze-us! Dried beaver hides- he's paying $6.50 a pound. If you don't know, he ain't talking to you...


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

They do not weigh that much dry. I have handled a lot of them when I trapped beaver Also when I worked the Ravena Fur Sale. 

Does anyone have a large or xl DRY beaver they can weigh


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

A pound or 2 at best would be my guess?


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

The south has been buying beaver like this in the Carolinas so it’s not new. It’s a rip off but not new lol


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

multibeard said:


> They do not weigh that much dry. I have handled a lot of them when I trapped beaver Also when I worked the Ravena Fur Sale.
> 
> Does anyone have a large or xl DRY beaver they can weigh



Just weighed a very dry 73" 3x (last year). 3.25 lbs.


----------



## SJC (Sep 3, 2002)

ottertrapper said:


> The south has been buying beaver like this in the Carolinas so it’s not new. It’s a rip off but not new lol


Correct. Hatter price. I wouldn't sell selects like this, but in today's market, not a bad price for early, late and chewed up junk. Beaver prices suck, period. All but the very best are cheap, and those are still not good.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

ottertrapper said:


> The south has been buying beaver like this in the Carolinas so it’s not new. It’s a rip off but not new lol


It isnt a ripoff. It is a way to sell undersireable furs with poor leather and get value out of them. When you watch an auction sale and you see beavers ranged from $3-25 you can bet the pelts at the $3 end of the spectrem were likely kits, early blue, hides hacked up with holes by an inexperienced traping learning the trade etc.... certain hat making industries will take those furs because they are not interested in the hides. They want the fur only. Think a cowboy style hat not russian fur hat. That industry will buy your pelt by the pound for the fur. 

If furandhides is willing to take furs by the pound that tells me he has a deal with a hat maker that needs furs. He isnt ripping anyone off he is offering the oppurtunity to sell your leftover beavers and give you a per pound price.....possibly with minimal to no grading of the pelt. It can be a good deal in my opinion. You might get $6-10 for a hide that brought $4 at auction.


----------



## MasterBaiters (Jul 13, 2017)

Opinions make the world turn.The offer to buy is in line with current hatter prices.If you dont like it,your option to not sell.We are currently buying rats at 2.50 ave. we dont apologize or make the market.It is what we are willing to pay in the current situation.I really dont understand why it is incumbent on some to critique an offer in a NEGATIVE fashion,especially when they might not have a single skin to sell.It is true at this juncture that those that sold early made a good choice.


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

The truth speaks. Finally.


----------



## SJC (Sep 3, 2002)

It's always the guys who have almost zero skin in the game who cry about being robbed when they don't get the big bucks that they imagine they're paltry collection of fur is worth.


----------



## Chriss83 (Sep 18, 2021)

furandhides said:


> The truth speaks. Finally.


Many have seen your truth here and in person time and time again.


----------

